# Internet über WLAN



## michaelroh (2. April 2004)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab ein Problem beim Einrichten meines WLAN fürs Internet.

Ich hab den Access Point mit dem Moedm verbunden und meinen USB-WLAN-adapter in den PC gesteckt.

Er zeigt mir an, eine Verbindung vom PC zum Access Point zu haben.
Soweit sogut, nur wenn ich eine Internet-Verbindung (über Freenet-DSL) anwählen will, kommt "Remote-PC reagiert nicht".

Über LAN (direkt ins DSL modem) komm ich aber ins Internet. 

Woran könnte das liegen?

Im voraus schonmal danke..


----------



## SirToby (6. April 2004)

Hast Du die Einwahldaten für Deinen Freenet-DSL Account richtig in den Access-Point eingetragen?

Unter der IP 192.168.0.1 kommst i. d. R. in das Konfigurations-Menü des Access Points und kannst dort die Einwahlparameter einstellen!

Wenn das funktioniert, solltest Du Dir noch eine Verschlüsselung Deines W-LANs einrichten, was auch im Access Point geht und im Anschluss daran auch bei der USB-Karte eingerichtet werden muss. Ganz einfach zum Schutze Deines kl. Netzwerkes und dem Schutz vor Surf-Schmarotzern.


----------

